# Werte aus einer Spalte addieren lassen ?



## siL (6. März 2002)

moin 

ich habe folgendes probelm.
ich habe mir oder besser ich bin dabei mir ein addon zum vbb zu coden.
ich habe vor einen sogenannten team hack zu coden.

anstatt des namen eines users soll der des teams bei der forum summery stehen. dieses problem habe ich schon gut gelößt.
nun habe ich einen statistics hack versucht. in diesem hack sollen dann alle mitglieder eines teams als ihr team zusammen gefasst werden. dies habe ich auch gelößt. doch nun mein problem.

ich möchte das *alle* beiträge* aller team mitglieder* zusammen gefasst werden.
ich habe mich dann schnell hingesetzt und einen counter gecodet der in ein xtra feld meiner db unter der tabelle "user" die threads zählt.

nur wie fasse ich nun die zahlen in der spalte threads *nach team* zusammen ?


so sieht meine zeile bisher aus.


```
mysql_query("SELECT team,threads FROM user GROUP BY team ORDER BY threads desc LIMIT 0,$maxposters") or die("Unable to complete query");
```

ich hatte es schon mit COUNT(*) versucht. leider ohne erfolg. ich hoffe es gibt einen einfachen weg. wenn nicht muss ich wohl oder übel eine eigene tabelle für das team zaugs erstellen. heisst also alles neu coden


----------



## siL (6. März 2002)

damit es besser verständlich ist nochmal 







in diesem bild seht ihr einen teil meiner db. der teil ist wichtig.
also ich möchte das alle threads eines gleichen teams zusammengezählt werden. ich komme selber nicht auf den passenden sql string. vielleicht ist einer unter euch der mir helfen kann.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (6. März 2002)

Versuch's mal so:

```
mysql_query("SELECT team,SUM(threads) FROM user GROUP BY team ORDER BY threads desc LIMIT 0,$maxposters") or die("Unable to complete query");
```
Ich übernehme aber keine Garantie für gar nichts, hab's nicht getestet  Kann sein, dass die Sortierung nicht so ganz klappt, aber das Addieren sollte zumindest funktionieren.


----------



## siL (6. März 2002)

schonmal danke für deine hilfe 
ich werds sofort testen.


----------



## siL (7. März 2002)

hmm
das geht leider nicht 

vom logischem denken her müsste die zeile so aussehen.


```
mysql_query("SELECT team,threads FROM user GROUP BY team AND SUM(threads) BY team ORDER BY threads desc LIMIT 0,$maxposters") or die("Unable to complete query");
```

das klappt allerdings nicht.
" AND SUM(threads) BY team  " <--- genau das ist es ja was ich brauch. das zählen der threads nach team. gibt es keinen freak hier der mir helfen kann.

ich möchte nicht so viel im quellcode rumhacken damit es klappt.
alternative könnte ich eine neue tabelle in meiner db machen. dort steht dann TEAMID und THREADS.

dazu müsste ich meinen team hack umbauen. wäre nicht so das problem und das mit den threads. das wäre auch einfach. aber ich wäre doch überglück wenn es möglich ist dies über einen einfachen string zuerledigen ohne das ich soviel hacken muss.


----------



## siL (7. März 2002)

was ich mir auch noch denken könnte wäre sowas hier


```
mysql_query("SELECT team,threads FROM user GROUP BY team AND SUM(threads) WHERE team = team ORDER BY threads desc LIMIT 0,$maxposters") or die("Unable to complete query");
```

AND SUM(threads) WHERE team = team 

das wäre zwar falsche aber ungefähr in diese richtung.


----------

